# Anyone does guitar finish around Vancouver?



## silverkw (Feb 2, 2006)

I got an unfinished tele body ordered, I want to get it finished in 3-tone sunburst.

Firsted decided to do the finish myself. Tried a few things and decided to leave the burst finish to a pro, lol. 

Should be getting the body in about 3 weeks or so. Shoot me an email:

silverkw at hotmail dot com


----------

